# Good, free webspace?



## PurplePuzzle (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi!

I'm looking for a simple free webspace provider, I don't need a domain, I don't need a builder or anything, I just need about 50-100 MB of space so I can test my site before I buy anything.

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## Jon889 (Aug 27, 2008)

000webhost.com I've used them for a while doing nothing big just learning, but there offer seems to good. And the free section is funded by a paid hosting division.


----------



## jdcollins (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.dhost.info


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I would recommend that you just install apache and then set up a name with dyndns.com, or one of the other services, that will update your dynamic ip when it changes. If all that you need is a 50-100mb of space it would seem a waste of time to go through all the time looking for a host when you have all the space right in your computer.

Cheers!


----------

